# Uniflex Shafts



## kmdmr1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone got any information on this type of shaft ?

If so whats the difference between these and a regular shaft,

Any advice

Thanks


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 1, 2012)

From what I have seen about these they sit between a regular and stiff shaft flex. I would refer to them as firm shafts. The idea is that it is soft like a regular but the more stable feel of a stiff shaft. Apparently this flex is suited to the widest variety of golfers, as a lot of golfers like the feel of stiff shafts but could benefit from something a bit softer. I hope this helps you with your question.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 1, 2012)

Uniflex shafts are usually just shafts which are midway between Regular and Stiff, usually closer to Regular. They are made to try to cover as much of the market as possible with one shaft rather then having to provide several flexes. I am not sure they offer the feel of one but the flex of the other, more like they offer the flex and feel of something in between.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies,may take a closer look and even try something with said shaft,

Many Thanks


----------



## wull (Jan 2, 2012)

for me thse shafts were no use,i think for a mid handicap player or a player with a much slower swing then yeah...they might work well but for myself they were way too soft.everything was left no matter how controlled i tried to make my swing.

they were fitted to my x-14 irons,i only had them because they came already fitted and were cheap.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 2, 2012)

Its mainly Callaway that use uniflex.....


----------



## oakey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

The Wilson Staff Di11's have a uniflex shaft


----------



## DaveM (Jan 2, 2012)

Nike are quite fond of them to.


----------

